# Gebrauchte Steam Spiele verkaufen verboten?



## Scihero (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Und zwar geht es um folgenden Fall.

Vor Weihnachten habe ich über ne Online Seite 3 Spiele verkauft : 

zwei der Spiele sind Steam Spiele und das dritte Spiel ist ein Windows Live Spiel. Nun wusste ich nicht, dass die Steam Spiele an ein Steam Account gebunden sind und der bereits verwendete Key nutzlos.

Der Käufer meldete sich daraufhin bei mir und beanstandete eben diesen Fall. Da ich selber überrascht war, bot ich dem Käufer das Geld für die Steam Spiele wieder. Nur das Windows Live Spiel nehm ich nicht zurück, denn ich hatte es selber gebraucht gekauft und konnte es auch spielen.

Nun tat der Käufer die ganze Zeit, als wäre das Hehlerei gewesen, obwohl ich die Spiele doch als Datenträger verkauft habe. Und er droht, mich wegen vorsätzlichen Betruges anzuzeigen.

Was meint Ihr? Ist das Haltbar? Schließlich war ich mir der Sache selber nicht im Klaren und wir hatten uns eigentlich schon geeinigt. Betrug sieht da wirklich anders aus.


----------



## RapToX (15. Januar 2011)

das verkaufen von bereits auf deinen account registrierten steam spielen ist zwecklos, da das spiel bei der installation mit deinem steam account fest verbunden wird. somit kann kein anderer mehr das spiel unter seinem account registrieren.
die einzige möglichkeit wäre z.b. für jedes spiel einen eigenen account anzulegen und dann das spiel mit dem zugehörigen account zu verkaufen. allerdings ist das laut den steam-agb's verboten 

der käufer stellt sich schon bisschen blöd an. wenn du ihm das geld zurück gibst und du die spiele wieder zurück nimmst, sollte doch alles in ordnung sein. verstehe auch nicht, warum manche da so einen stress machen. schließlich hat er selbst ja auch nicht gewusst, dass man mit gebrauchten steam spielen nichts anfangen kann


----------



## Otep (15. Januar 2011)

Nun, ich würde ihm *schriftlich* mitteilen das du ihm gerne das Geld anbietest und du die Datenträger zurück nimmst... sprich er kann dieses zurück geben fertig!

Ich würde behaupten, da bist Du etwas selber schuld... in dem Fall hättest Du dich vorher Informieren müssen... Aber betrug ist das nicht als solches... denke ich...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2011)

Setze dich mit ihm nochmal in Verbindung um es im gütlichen zu klären. Eigendlich hättet ihr beide wissen müssen das man STEAM Spiele nicht einfach verkaufen kann, und Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Das soll hier ja auch keine Rechtsberatung sein auch wird diese hier nicht geduldet bzw ist unerwünscht


----------



## xcomx (22. Januar 2011)

jedenfalls ärgerlich


----------

